# oikku



## Gavril

Iloista lauantaita,

I’ve seen at least three English definitions of _oikku_:

“whim”
E.g., _Hänen on tapa käyttäytyä oikkujensa mukaan eikä järjestelmällisillä periaatteisilla._


”quirk”
_Äijähän on kummajainen, mutta pidän hänen oikuistaan._

_Veden vuosien pituinen virtaus on luonunt mielenkiintoisia oikkuja tämän kiven pinnalla._


”freak”
_Kahdenpäinen sisilisko on luonnon oikkuja.
_
_Sirkukseen kuului näytös ihmisistä, joita pidetään oikkuina (esim. nainen, jolla on parta)._


Would you say that all three definitions of _oikku _are accurate? Are there any other meanings that you can think of?

Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> I’ve seen at least three English definitions of _oikku_:
> 
> “whim”
> E.g., _Hänellä on tapana käyttäytyä oikkujensa mukaan eikä järjestelmällisillä periaatteilla._
> 
> 
> ”quirk”
> _Äijähän on kummajainen, mutta pidän hänen oikuistaan / omituisuudestaan._
> 
> _Veden vuosien pituinen virtaus on luonunt mielenkiintoisia oikkuja tämän kiven pinnalla._
> 
> 
> ”freak”
> _Kaksipäinen sisilisko on luonnonoikku._
> 
> _Sirkukseen kuului näytös ihmisistä, joita pidetään luonnonoikkuina (esim. nainen, jolla on parta)._


----------



## Gavril

> _Veden vuosien pituinen virtaus on luonunt mielenkiintoisia oikkuja tämän kiven pinnalla.
> 
> _


Out of curiosity, would this sentence be acceptable if I replaced _oikkuja _with _uria, uurteita, kuoppia __etc.?_


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Out of curiosity, would this sentence be acceptable if I replaced _oikkuja _with _uria, uurteita, kuoppia __etc.?_


Yes. You could also say _oikullisia uria, uurteita, kuoppia etc._


----------

